
Russia reports radioactivity 986 times the norm after nuclear accident claim - EwanToo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/21/russia-radioactivity-986-times-norm-nuclear-accident-claim
======
kurthr
Since Ru-106 has a half life longer than a year, this is bad... we don't know
the source, but somewhere it is apparently worse than the current Fukushima
evacuation area.

